# Artichokes!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you like artichokes? If so, how do you like them prepared?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

yes clean and then poach or roast..once poached marinate for salads-saute' in olive oil garliic butter. take the "hair" out and same the bottoms and stuff them with what ever. some leave a steam on for service. one way--------------------->


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a very good thing I do, a stew of baby artichoke hearts, broad beans, garlic cloves, peas and shallots, all cooked in white wine and served with pasta or added to risotto. With the pasta I sometimes add a spoonful of basil pesto. The trick is to cook in stages, because each vegetable needs a different cooking time, first the shallots and whole garlic cloves in olive oil, then add the artichoke hearts and a bottle of white wine. After about 10 minutes cooking I remove each heart and cut in to quarters and return. Then the beans, leave for about 10 minutes, and then the peas. 

I think this may be a variant of a traditional Italian dish where they bake all the vegetables with ham. 

I find the best way to get them in London is to buy frozen artichoke hearts from Egypt, the same range of frozen broad beans is also outstanding!


I only like the hearts, and I only like the babies -- the leaves of the big ones are too much of a faff.

The best artichokes I've ever eaten are a speciality of Roman restaurants called Jew Style Artichokes, Carciofi Alla Giudea . You need baby whole ones, I've tried to make them at home but with no success, I think you may need a special variety of artichoke.

Oh another good thing I discovered in a restaurant in Damascus and I used to make at home -- steamed artichoke hearts with walnut sauce, the sauce is called Tarator, and I used to use a delicious recipe which added some coriander leaves. I would serve it sometimes with a slice of aubergine baked with olive oil, but the aubergine is too hard for me to cook -- I always end up burning it or serving it half raw!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> There's a very good thing I do, a stew of baby artichoke hearts, broad beans, garlic cloves, peas and shallots, all cooked in white wine and served with pasta or added to risotto. With the pasta I sometimes add a spoonful of basil pesto. The trick is to cook in stages, because each vegetable needs a different cooking time, first the shallots and whole garlic cloves in olive oil, then add the artichoke hearts and a bottle of white wine. After about 10 minutes cooking I remove each heart and cut in to quarters and return. Then the beans, leave for about 10 minutes, and then the peas.
> 
> I think this may be a variant of a traditional Italian dish where they bake all the vegetables with ham.
> 
> ...


very nicely done!


----------

